# Belgian Open 2010



## Bierproever (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone on this forum going??
This will be my first, so I'm very excited.
Will actually meet other people who speedcube^^,(I'm the only one I know irl).

Hopefully see you there!!


----------



## robindeun (Apr 15, 2010)

is already a thread
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19730&highlight=belgian+open


----------

